# The Horns



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

The Horns are only 6 down now.

Abrahms is getting hot.

The Duke center is in foul trouble.

Fingers crossed for at least another Sweet Sixteen appearance.

TR


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Well shoot!

TR


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

sorry bout that pal....maybe in a few more decades....lol


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Couple Hundred yes?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Laugh it up fellers.

No one commented when I changed my signature after the Fiesta Bowl.

My clients in Malibu have already invited Chris and I as house guests for the week of the game and they are big time Trojan fans.

TR


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Look on the bright side, the Edmonton Oilers should be making it to the sweet 16. Looks like the Dallas stars are falling behind....


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Knight~Ryder said:


> Look on the bright side, the Edmonton Oilers should be making it to the sweet 16. Looks like the Dallas stars are falling behind....


KR:

The joke out in West Texas the last several years is that Dallas no longer has a hockey team :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:.

TR


----------

